# DCC issues with TCS M1 in a Minitrix BR44



## ShannonZA (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm a few weeks into the hobby and having built the benchwork and set out an N gauge layout on a 3' x 5' surface, I decided to get all my loco's fitted for DCC. The problem is with my Minitrix BR44 (12215). The TCS M1 decoder fitted to it worked fine for a few runs of the loop but started to act erratically when I added my Kato #1070 with DCC to the track. It ran intermittently and then stopped. One its own (with the Kato removed) it started to reverse despite having the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra throttle in forward position. I put it on the programming track to confirm the address, put it back and it started to lurch forward in spurts. Then dead. Nothing.

I must add that I am testing the running of the rain across the turnouts and the BR44 derailed at one point.

Now the Zephyr reports the decoder as "d nr" meaning not responding. 

Did I fry the decoder in the BR44? The Kato still runs perfectly.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Have you removed the shell to ensure none of the wires have come loose, or are shorting? Is there an intermittent problem with motor isolation?


----------



## ShannonZA (Apr 3, 2014)

Good point. I will open it up tonight to have a look. Are they any web resources to find the wiring specs on the Minitrix BR44? Or are they all similar. 

Hopefully it's a straightforward fix.


----------



## ShannonZA (Apr 3, 2014)

Visual inspection shows no apparent shorts or loose wires. I am going to buy another decoder (a digitrax) and see if that works.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Try a decoder reset.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

ShannonZA said:


> Good point. I will open it up tonight to have a look. Are they any web resources to find the wiring specs on the Minitrix BR44? Or are they all similar.
> 
> Hopefully it's a straightforward fix.


I assume by specs you are referring to either a schematic or wiring diagram. The decoder should have come with those. Look the manufacturer's site. If in doubt there's probably a YouTube video of one.


----------



## ShannonZA (Apr 3, 2014)

Found a website that explained all the basics of dcc and figured out after testing that the decoder had been installed with a short between orange and black that caused the decoder to "let the smoke out". My only concern is that the front headlight (white wire) shows a connection to the black pickup wire. Won't this cause a short and blow my second decoder?


----------

